# So I picked this r34 up today



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

My newly purchased r34


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Very nice and welcome to the 34 club :thumbsup:


----------



## barnsleyjohn (Jun 28, 2015)

so it all begins again,hope this turns out like your 33,look forward to seeing it at rods


----------



## Spawn (Mar 18, 2015)

i saw that in torque gt's facebook profile, looking wondeful with all the right mods... Jealous


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Congratulations. Will be a good one coming from Torque GT.


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Wondered when we'd see it home! 

How did it drive in the way back? Long old trek from Devon! 

RB30 in this one:chuckle:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Gongrats mate, you got yourself a gem there looks spotless!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thought you said it was this weekend you were picking it up.

your nismo wheels are ready to go out this week.

enjoy!


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Alex C said:


> Wondered when we'd see it home!
> 
> How did it drive in the way back? Long old trek from Devon!
> 
> RB30 in this one:chuckle:


It is a long drive back, 220 miles, the car was faultless, and is spotless too, I spent long enough looking over it  I would love an os giken in it, but I'll be happy with another Rod Bell 2.8 in it, but that's in the future, I've got some lmgt4's on order and a tomei titanium exhaust, it has a pillar box nismo exhaust on it now, to me it looks horrible, but is very quiet, so it will be sold on, it would suit a track car, because it is so quiet, thanks for all the nice comments guys.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

matty32 said:


> thought you said it was this weekend you were picking it up.
> 
> your nismo wheels are ready to go out this week.
> 
> enjoy!


I picked it up today mate, great news on the wheels, would like the exhaust too, I can't stand this one that's on.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Tomei muffler is on order matey


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks so clean,congrats in your purpose.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Can't wait to see this, well done mate.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice they look great in white enjoy!


----------



## Jgreer90 (Jan 13, 2016)

Very nice, not too many is white! Good luck!


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

lovely motor


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Any updates with this?


----------



## Dave48 (Dec 30, 2015)

Congratulations on your new purchase very clean enjoy


----------



## levani3d (Mar 6, 2016)

Awesome car. Congratulations !


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Kadir said:


> Any updates with this?


I'm waiting for my new wheels and exhaust, then I'll start a project thread, I'm in the process of cleaning the headlights up, I've sanded them, and polished them to death, but it looks like they are dirty on the inside, does anyone know if they can be pulled apart ? It's a shame, because it's spoiling a very clean car.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

They can be pulled apart have seen threads on here some people have done but not done it myself but yes it can be


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I miss original R34 wheels I forgot how nice they were.


----------



## davejames33 (May 18, 2014)

goghat said:


> I'm waiting for my new wheels and exhaust, then I'll start a project thread, I'm in the process of cleaning the headlights up, I've sanded them, and polished them to death, but it looks like they are dirty on the inside, does anyone know if they can be pulled apart ? It's a shame, because it's spoiling a very clean car.


Yeahh they can be pulled apart. I did mine to do a angel eye mod. It's quite easy to separate them, I just used a heat gun and went around slowly 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Heat gun or I find a fan assisted oven set at 50DegC for 5 minutes better tbh


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys, I'll have a go, but it's a bit scary, last time I used a heat gun near the car, I blistered some paint on the bumper, cost a fortune to have bumper resprayed


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

I think V-Spec has headlights for sale.


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/364610-f...headlights-rear-bumper-wings-side-skirts.html



If that helps?


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

I'm going to try to clean mine up first, that PDF fine you sent me about the mfd was spot on mate.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

I've just fitted my new nismo wheels and a tomei titanium exhaust, it looks and sounds much better now


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

very nice - much better eh!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

goghat said:


> I've just fitted my new nismo wheels and a tomei titanium exhaust, it looks and sounds much better now


Is that the ASDA car park at Wolstanton?


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Is that the ASDA car park at Wolstanton?


Yes mate, we had gone to homebase for some paint, got to paint the bloody kitchen now


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks awesome now!! Amazing what a difference a set of wheels can make!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Looks so much better

Pleased you like them

My sets about to arrive too


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks lovely on them wheels

Love whit GTR's


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

wow looks much cleaner with the new wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

matty32 said:


> Looks so much better
> 
> Pleased you like them
> 
> My sets about to arrive too


I love the wheels and exhaust mate .


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looking great:thumbsup:


----------



## Skun (Feb 2, 2012)

Great r34 

Enviado desde mi Galaxy S6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Now we're talking :bowdown1:


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

Spotted you coming down victoria road on sunday. Stunning car! Very jealous. Lovely to see it out in the wild. It made my day!!


----------



## AKGTR (Jun 28, 2016)

Amazing


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

HUGHS1E said:


> Spotted you coming down victoria road on sunday. Stunning car! Very jealous. Lovely to see it out in the wild. It made my day!!


Wow, first time I've been spotted in 9 years in gtrs! Yes I was driving along Victoria road on Sunday, thanks for your kind words.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Latest pic of it.


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

wow


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Looking great


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks great
I need a R34 in my life:runaway:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I do like white R34's. This is lovely.


----------

